
The Perfect Social Network - ianopolous
https://peergos.org/posts/perfect-social-network
======
mikevp
Every now and then over the years, I've considered designing The Perfect On-
line Discussion Group software.

Every time, I've gotten a half hour or so into the process and realized I'm
re-inventing trn 4.0.

------
blevins_jeffrey
Thx for this!

